# Brambleberry Redesign - Navigating



## BattleGnome (Apr 25, 2017)

Brambleberry gave itself a facelift this weekend and I'm not sure I understand the new navigation expectations. Before there was a menu with each category and you could click on one and browse (e.g.: click on mica and look at pretty colors for a while). Now navigating seems dependent on a search bar. You can choose a category but you need to have a specific something in mind (search for "blue" in category "colorants"). From there you can backtrack to browse a category but it seems very roundabout.

Has anyone found a simpler way of browsing or am I just being a child who doesn't like change? 

(Otherwise the update seems nicer than the last one. I just don't know how to intuitively navigate this one)


----------



## artemis (Apr 25, 2017)

I just popped over to look, and I see a list of categories down the left side, below the search bar. I can click on colorants,  molds, fragrance oils, etc. I am on my tablet, though. They may have formatted it differently than what you might see on a PC?


----------



## KristaY (Apr 25, 2017)

I was browsing BB yesterday and thought the exact same thing! It's vague and boring. There's a drop down arrow in the search bar but you can't just click on, for example, "molds" then browse the category. You have to type a word in the search bar so the drop down is useless.

I was so annoyed I ended up sending them an email to give them my opinion. It was tactful and polite but at least they heard how I felt. My biggest gripe was the email I got from them at 11 am stating Karma is being discontinued. I ran home to place a big order about 2 hours later and it was sold out. That's one of my staple scents! I got a reply this morning that said they know the new home page is sparse and are working to fix it. Hopefully they get it done soon or they may lose business. I can't imagine a new shopper would work that hard to navigate the site before changing to another supplier. 

Jeez, I'm still irked!


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 25, 2017)

artemis said:


> I am on my tablet, though. They may have formatted it differently than what you might see on a PC?



I am also on a tablet right now. I'll double check on a PC when I get to work but Brambleberry hasn't made a mobile site in the past, that I'm aware of. 

With luck this is just a poorly thought out beta test and there will be some updates in the next few days to make things more user friendly.


----------



## artemis (Apr 25, 2017)

I'll attach a screen shot.  Is this not what you see?


----------



## artemis (Apr 25, 2017)

This is similar to what I was used to seeing before the redesign. Everything is pretty much where it was before, but with a more minimal look and the raspberry color. I can still just reach over and click on molds etc. Maybe it has to do with the browser? I was on chrome. ETA: I also tried Firefox and the browser that came with the tablet. They all behave the same. Adroid vs iOS? Maybe? I've hit my limit of expertise. I even asked my pet Software Engineer.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 25, 2017)

KristaY said:


> I was browsing BB yesterday and thought the exact same thing! It's vague and boring. There's a drop down arrow in the search bar but you can't just click on, for example, "molds" then browse the category. You have to type a word in the search bar so the drop down is useless.
> 
> I was so annoyed I ended up sending them an email to give them my opinion. It was tactful and polite but at least they heard how I felt. My biggest gripe was the email I got from them at 11 am stating Karma is being discontinued. I ran home to place a big order about 2 hours later and it was sold out. That's one of my staple scents! I got a reply this morning that said they know the new home page is sparse and are working to fix it. Hopefully they get it done soon or they may lose business. I can't imagine a new shopper would work that hard to navigate the site before changing to another supplier.
> 
> Jeez, I'm still irked!



Have you tried Nurture's Karma FO? I haven't smelled the real Lush fragrance, but I have a friend that uses everything Karma from Lush. She sniffed a bar of soap I had and said it was dead on. And went home with the soap


----------



## Rusti (Apr 25, 2017)

Artemis, that's also what I see, and I have a couple of hard core adblockers/scriptblockers running. Right now I'm in Firefox. What browser and addons are you using, Battlegnome?


----------



## dibbles (Apr 25, 2017)

artemis said:


> I'll attach a screen shot.  Is this not what you see?



I see that on my PC but not on my tablet. Weird.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 25, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Have you tried Nurture's Karma FO? I haven't smelled the real Lush fragrance, but I have a friend that uses everything Karma from Lush. She sniffed a bar of soap I had and said it was dead on. And went home with the soap



BB's Karma isn't at all like Lush's Karma. It's very patchouli heavy with a hint of the other EO's in the back ground. BB's is an EO blend.

I haven't tried Nurture's dupe yet so thanks for the tip! The closest I've come is WSP's version which is pretty good. Out of the 3 or 4 Karma FO's, it's the one that hasn't morphed into something strange for me. I'll give it a go with my next order!


----------



## KristaY (Apr 26, 2017)

artemis said:


> I'll attach a screen shot.  Is this not what you see?



Now that's interesting, artemis. I see everything except the list of "Specials" and "Products" under the search bar. When I click on the arrow next to "All", I get a drop down list that doesn't include the "specials" and "products". I'm working in Chrome at the moment. Weird....very weird....


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 26, 2017)

artemis said:


> I'll attach a screen shot.  Is this not what you see?



I'm on an iPad and I don't see any of that, maybe there is a coding issue behind the scenes. I'll attach what I see. 

I also just checked my phone (android) and the navigation seems to make sense


----------



## artemis (Apr 26, 2017)

Sounds like that's the difference-- I'm on an Android tablet. Whoever was supposed to make it work right for iPads must not have checked. Are you using the browser that came pre-loaded on your iPad? Are you able to install a different browser? That sounds like a hassle just to be able to use one website, but you might find you prefer a different browser overall. And, if all iPad people are having the same issue, it will be fixed very quickly.


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 26, 2017)

I am using the preloaded software (chrome). It's not worth it for me to make the details work. I'm mostly at the point of directly searching for what I need. I just like to browse.


----------



## makemineirish (Apr 26, 2017)

I have not had that particular with BB's site, but have my own complaint. It's a bit convoluted, but i try to articulate this technological snafu. 

When shopping on BB's site, I sign in and select 20+ items to put in my cart. Inevitably, I need to leave the page to look something up (usage rates, cetyl vs cetyral, etc). When I click back to my BB window to add the appropriate item, I receive the prompt that I need to sign in. Fair enough. However...
Upon doing so, the item I just put in my cart is now the only one there.  The previous 20 have all been overwritten.  

It drives me bonkers.


----------



## artemis (Apr 26, 2017)

makemineirish said:


> I have not had that particular with BB's site, but have my own complaint. It's a bit convoluted, but i try to articulate this technological snafu.
> 
> When shopping on BB's site, I sign in and select 20+ items to put in my cart. Inevitably, I need to leave the page to look something up (usage rates, cetyl vs cetyral, etc). When I click back to my BB window to add the appropriate item, I receive the prompt that I need to sign in. Fair enough. However...
> Upon doing so, the item I just put in my cart is now the only one there.  The previous 20 have all been overwritten.
> ...



You are not alone, though I have only experienced this if I put something in my cart before I remember to log in. Then, once I log in, the new item has replaced the other 20. Maybe the redesign will fix it!


----------



## toxikon (Apr 26, 2017)

This just makes me appreciate WSP's website so much more...

Just last night I decided I wanted to grab some new FOs for cheap to try. I could set my price range, my vanilla content (I wanted 0%), type of scent, buyer ratings and scent type. They have SO many sorting options it's wonderful. It makes the process so much easier.

It seems like BB has chosen fashion over function, sadly.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm going to say it.

I don't like the new logo. I think it is pretentious and weirdly faux-European. (Nothing wrong with actual European.) Why the heck would a B have an accent mark. Oh, it's a leaf? Well, still dumb. And the font of the words Bramble Berry is weird minimalist modern that doesn't match the weird faux European. And I don't like the colors.

Also, bring back Pumpkin Lager FO.


----------



## toxikon (Apr 26, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> I'm going to say it.
> 
> I don't like the new logo. I think it is pretentious and weirdly faux-European. (Nothing wrong with actual European.) Why the heck would a B have an accent mark. Oh, it's a leaf? Well, still dumb. And the font of the words Bramble Berry is weird minimalist modern that doesn't match the weird faux European. And I don't like the colors.
> 
> Also, bring back Pumpkin Lager FO.



I don't hate the B with the leaf - it's pretty cute. But I agree that the font they chose for their wordmark is odd. It's quite a harsh euro sans serif - you'd expect something rounder, softer or a script.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 26, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Have you tried Nurture's Karma FO? I haven't  smelled the real Lush fragrance, but I have a friend that uses  everything Karma from Lush. She sniffed a bar of soap I had and said it  was dead on. And went home with the soap





KristaY said:


> BB's  Karma isn't at all like Lush's Karma. It's very patchouli heavy with a  hint of the other EO's in the back ground. BB's is an EO blend...  haven't tried Nurture's dupe yet so thanks for the tip! The closest I've  come is WSP's version which is pretty good. Out of the 3 or 4 Karma  FO's, it's the one that hasn't morphed into something strange for me.  I'll give it a go with my next order!



A soaping buddy bought the last of my BBs Karma that I had on hand, then switched to Rustic Essentials Karma Sutra before the holidays. It sold very well. Whether it's a dupe or not, dunno.

http://rusticescentuals.com/Karma-Sutra.html

I was over at BB this morning... didn't have a problem negotiating... I always use the Search feature to save time and the Wish List too, when I see something I want it's easy to add -- ready to go the next time I order... which isn't often.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm not having any trouble navigating through things but I'm on a win 10.
The pages load noticeably faster than before.

Is it just because I'm used to the old home page, or does anyone else think the new one doesn't look like a home page?  I do find the colors completely annoying.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Apr 26, 2017)

One small bit of advice might help with browsers behaving strangely - especially around big changes like this.  

Try a Ctrl-F5.

That will force the browser to ignore its cache and re-load everything fresh from the Web.  A lot of times sites will change the content of files but leave the file names the same and the browser can just use its cached information, not knowing it's actually different.  The Ctrl-F5 will make sure that isn't happening.


----------



## artemis (Apr 26, 2017)

BrewerGeorge said:


> One small bit of advice might help with browsers behaving strangely - especially around big changes like this.
> 
> Try a Ctrl-F5.
> 
> That will force the browser to ignore its cache and re-load everything fresh from the Web.  A lot of times sites will change the content of files but leave the file names the same and the browser can just use its cached information, not knowing it's actually different.  The Ctrl-F5 will make sure that isn't happening.



Does hitting the  "refresh" do the same thing? Browsers on tablets and phones don't have a ctrl key.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Apr 26, 2017)

artemis said:


> Does hitting the  "refresh" do the same thing? Browsers on tablets and phones don't have a ctrl key.



Hmmm, I don't know off the top of my head. You might have to manually clear the cache. Ctrl-F5 is called a 'forced refresh.'  I'd Google that term along with the browser you're using to get instructions.


----------

